# Shipping a box from the US to Dubai



## elliedxb (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

Would any of you know of a good door-to-door company that ships large boxes (think 18x24x18 inches) by sea from the US (East Coast) to Dubai? I don't need an entire container, I just need one of those BB Boxes filled with stuff my family can get me for a quarter of the price of the same goods here. I don't mind that it will take a month to get here, as long as I don't have to pay an arm and a leg for it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I recently got in a shipment of stuff from the US (golf merchandise), it was a less than container load (LCL), which is what you are looking into. I could forward you the info of the company I used, but honestly for the size of shipment that you looking to get in, it would just be cheaper/better to go for people like FedEx, DHL, UPS. After all the local charges I paid, it wasn't all that much cheaper than using the aforementioned companies..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

USPS will ship to the emirates post system. You need to have a po box here. If you dont, you can have it sent to your work address if they will allow it. Cheapest way. Fedex, DHL and other service are quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## elliedxb (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I'll probably just use USPS. Will post my experience here for anyone who might be interested.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh yeah .. forgot about them lol.. whenever my family sends USPS boxes out from there they arrive within 10-12 days.. and sometimes there are customs charges sometimes not.. also if all the stuff fits you might want to use the 60$ flat rate box.. basically stuff the darn thing to the gills and as long it fits (closes, doesn't rip etc) it's a flat 60$ charge...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

These guys are good.

Shop and Ship :: Home


----------



## marouane (Jun 10, 2013)

saraswat said:


> I recently got in a shipment of stuff from the US (golf merchandise), it was a less than container load (LCL), which is what you are looking into. I could forward you the info of the company I used, but honestly for the size of shipment that you looking to get in, it would just be cheaper/better to go for people like FedEx, DHL, UPS. After all the local charges I paid, it wasn't all that much cheaper than using the aforementioned companies..


Could you please provide with the name of the company.. I desperately looking for a reliable one to ship LCL from NY to the UAE. thank you.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

marouane said:


> Could you please provide with the name of the company.. I desperately looking for a reliable one to ship LCL from NY to the UAE. thank you.


Hey, couldn't send you a private message so posting on here. The company I used was agility logistics, the shipment was from Ga to Dxb. 
Agility - A New Logistics Leader
They have a local office here and their quote was the cheapest. Do remember to opt for door to door service, I didn't, which i regretted. Getting the paperwork and all that sorted out here is a huge hassle and kinda expensive anyway, let them take care of that ....


----------



## Maddy14 (Nov 13, 2020)

Jynxgirl said:


> USPS will ship to the emirates post system. You need to have a po box here. If you dont, you can have it sent to your work address if they will allow it. Cheapest way. Fedex, DHL and other service are quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## Maddy14 (Nov 13, 2020)

@Jynxgirl i have a package from us and it is almost one month. The shipper called usps and it is already left their country. I called post office they are saying they haven't receive it. Is there any way that i can call or something. My package doesn't have a postal code i only given my address here in dubai..hope you can help me...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
if you are in Dubai - then you need to check at the Karama central post office - this is where parcels without P.O. Boxes are normally kept.
cheers
steve


----------

